# Met Opera ticket change by mail?



## FragendeFrau (May 30, 2011)

Has anyone ever done this? I spoke to a nice lady this afternoon who said if I wanted to change my Dress Circle ticket for Faust 12/3 and buy two tickets (I now have a friend coming along :devil in the Orchestra (there are two available quite close to the stage) I would need to Fedex the ticket with the request for change.

Fedex doesn't operate on Sunday so I would have to send it tomorrow for delivery on Tuesday.

Has anyone done this successfully? I fear the two (actually there is a set of two on each side) may be gone by Tuesday morning...


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

I have never done such a thing. But I understand that all these requests are subject to availability and like you said, the seats may be gone by the time your request reaches them. By the manner in which they replied to you, it looks like their system is still primitive. Tickets for NFL football games can be upgraded immediately; they just invalidate the bar code of the previous ticket and issue you a new one. If the Met needs to physically receive your tickets before they can upgrade you, obviously they don't have such a flexible system, and I'd guess that indeed you may not get the tickets you want. But then, what do you have to lose? The worst that could happen, I believe, is that they would mail your ticket back to you, in case there is no other place in the house where you would be able to sit side by side with your friend. So, my advice is, send it in, and hope for the best. In your request, say that you'd like two orchestra seats, but also say that you'd settle for the best available set of two neighboring seats. Most likely they'll mail you back two nice seats with an invoice for the difference.


----------



## FragendeFrau (May 30, 2011)

Thanks, Alma. I'll check online right before the Fedex pickup here to see if it's worth it.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Just mail them to my house. I will make sure the right people get them. :devil:


----------

